
Morning Cup of Coding – A curated daily newsletter for programmers of all fields - pekalicious
http://www.morningcupofcoding.com
======
SimplyUnknown
I'm subscribed to this for a few months now and I must say that in general I'm
pretty positive about it. However, it is usually a mixed bag of topics and the
perceived quality -- or actually how much I enjoy reading the curated articles
-- differs from day to day. Some days it is just a collection of "I did this
thing in Typescript/Vue/React" type of articles and it just happens to be my
preference that I dont find most articles about front-end dev not that
interesting.

However, there are more than enough more "fundamental" articles in it every
week. Whether it is about computer graphics, language theory or something
about quantum computing, it is generally a nice mix. And I like that you can
vote on the emails whether you like them or not (I don't know if this does
anything but the idea is nice).

Oh, and I think that the "I already read this one on Hackernews or
/r/programming" is pretty low.

Keep it up, Pek

~~~
pekalicious
Thank you so much for your kind words.

Indeed, because of our limited resources, we are only able to share 3 articles
per issue, which has a high probability for all of them to be a "miss". We are
making moves to grow, and hopefully that means more articles per issue and
thus more value to our readers.

I am also very glad that you find the number of articles found in Hackernews
and Reddit is low. That means that my time spent shifting through my list of
more than 1,000 (and growing) RSS feeds actually produces good results, which
was a bet I made early on when deciding what sources to use for my curation.

~~~
mutagen
Thank you for doing this, I've found the newsletter refreshing and, even if
the handful of articles aren't my cup of tea, they aren't retreads of stuff I
see elsewhere. Programming language of the day is an especially deep well of
stuff I've never heard of. Even though I'll likely never use any but the most
mainstream of languages, it is always interesting to see what pops up.

~~~
pekalicious
Thank you for your kind words <3

------
insomniacity
There are a lot of these newsletters at the moment. I’m not sure how to
differentiate them.

Does anyone have a list of the ones particularly worth following?

~~~
diminoten
The ones that give you other ways to subscribe besides email, is how I
differentiate. I am not interested in getting articles in my email, it's for
correspondence only.

~~~
the_pwner224
What other ways do you get newsletters? Twitter? SMS? ???

~~~
iBelieve
My preferred format for getting newsletters, blog posts, and other news is
RSS. I use Feedly along with Reeder on macOS.

------
Insanity
I recently subscribed to [https://golangweekly.com](https://golangweekly.com)
which is a great newsletter if you're into Go. :)

------
Syzygies
[https://www.humanreadablemag.com/morningcupofcoding](https://www.humanreadablemag.com/morningcupofcoding)

------
codereflection
This reminds be a bit of The Morning Brew by Chris Alcock, which has been
around since 2007. It's heavily .NET focused though.
[http://blog.cwa.me.uk/](http://blog.cwa.me.uk/)

------
yegle
[https://us18.campaign-
archive.com/feed?u=ab0f46cf302c0ed836e...](https://us18.campaign-
archive.com/feed?u=ab0f46cf302c0ed836e0bf0ad&id=56b5f64c5f) if you need RSS
feed.

------
_bxg1
At times in the past I've had to stay off HN because I needed to recover
emotionally from all the posts about surveillance/dystopia/etc. But I always
come back because it's my primary touchstone for what's going on in the
software industry. I'm curious if this newsletter could fill that role
instead.

------
barrowclift
I'm unable to get the domain name to resolve, Chrome's telling me the IP
address for www.humanreadablemag.com can't be found. Is anyone else getting
this?

~~~
pekalicious
Try this:
[https://www.humanreadablemag.com/morningcupofcoding](https://www.humanreadablemag.com/morningcupofcoding)

I think I messed up the DNS settings.

~~~
teddyh
Both name servers for humanreadablemag.com, when asked about
www.humanreadablemag.com, returns _two_ CNAME records, leading to _different_
names:

    
    
      www.humanreadablemag.com. 900   IN      CNAME   humanreadablemag.com.
      www.humanreadablemag.com. 900   IN      CNAME   ext-cust.squarespace.com.
    

This is not even allowed by the DNS RFC’s, so I don’t know how you even
managed to _do_ this. Fortunately the TTL is only 15 minutes, so when you fix
it, it should propagate quickly.

Also, non-www links, i.e. humanreadablemag.com, redirects to www. This is
normally recommended, but since it’s the DNS records for www that’s broken, it
does make it impossible to read the site at present.

Until you fix your DNS, anyone could add these lines to their /etc/hosts file
to make your site accessible for them:

    
    
      198.185.159.145 www.humanreadablemag.com
      198.185.159.144 www.humanreadablemag.com
      198.49.23.144 www.humanreadablemag.com
      198.49.23.145 www.humanreadablemag.com

~~~
pekalicious
So, the squarespace one I think was automatically added when I connected my
account to it. The "humanreadablemag.com" one I guess was there before I
connected squarespace and is used for "www".

I guess I should delete the latter? I don't want to do anything stupid and
bring the site down :/

~~~
teddyh
As far as I can tell, you can delete either one of the CNAME records, since
both of their targets have the same set of A records. But if you really want
to be sure, your hosting provider (Squarespace in this case) should have
explicit instructions on how to configure your DNS records.

~~~
pekalicious
I removed the non-squarespace one and everything seems fine. How do I check if
the issue you found is resolved?

~~~
teddyh
Yes, seems fine now.

    
    
      dig +norecurse +nocmd +noall +answer @ns1.hover.com www.humanreadablemag.com
    

Or, if you like, [https://zonemaster.net/](https://zonemaster.net/)

------
minkeymaniac
The link should be the following I think
[https://www.humanreadablemag.com/morningcupofcoding](https://www.humanreadablemag.com/morningcupofcoding)

The mail list archive is here: [https://us18.campaign-
archive.com/home/?u=ab0f46cf302c0ed836...](https://us18.campaign-
archive.com/home/?u=ab0f46cf302c0ed836e0bf0ad&id=56b5f64c5f)

~~~
jolmg
That mail list archive link is down.

There is an issues index:

[https://www.humanreadablemag.com/issues-
index](https://www.humanreadablemag.com/issues-index)

Their last entry in "All Issues" is of May 2018, but other links show issues
from September 2018, etc.

~~~
minkeymaniac
I see this on the mail archive link

03/26/2019 - Validating a Coordination Protocol with Alloy, Using Sequence
Properties to Verify a A Serial Port Transmitter, Enums In JavaScript
03/25/2019 - Boolean blindness, Ruby's Hidden Gems, StringScanner, Build
yourself a DVCS

~~~
jolmg
It seems to be blocking my location. I can't even ping it.

------
sonofgod
Minor things I've noticed whilst looking at archives, which made me somewhat
puzzled for a bit:

* Pressing Escape redirects to a Squarespace login, which is weird (was trying to get out of Ctrl-F seeing if Python was listed)

* You have article headlines that aren't clickable to get to the article, instead relying on body links.

~~~
pekalicious
That is very odd behaviour indeed. I will look into this. I wonder what that
could be...

The body links was the old format. I change that a while ago, but the index
page hasn't been updated yet.

~~~
MattGrommes
The Escape thing is default Squarespace behavior. I believe you can turn it
off in your site settings.

~~~
pekalicious
Huh. I never knew this was a thing. Anyway, I just disabled it.

------
inapis
I’ve been following this for sometime but it’s gotten tedious. I’d love a
weekly digest option too. There are a lot of days when I skip the morning mail
and then 15-20 of these are backlogged.

~~~
pekalicious
I hear you. I am working on the backend to make this possible, but it's a
little bit more complicated than I originally estimated.

~~~
inapis
Great. Thanks for all the work you're doing!

------
slothtrop
Link broken

~~~
pekalicious
Fixed.

~~~
jolmg
Nope. Still broken.

Port 443 is closed. You have to change the link from https to http.

~~~
pekalicious
I can't change the link :/ I can't even delete it anymore. I

~~~
0x8BADF00D
A mod will probably be able to change it for you.

~~~
sctb
Done!

~~~
danet
Now the server is dead :(

~~~
supertiger
the power of HN

